# Pre-construction Marriott Crystal Shores, Marco Island



## ral (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like pre-construction sales (exclusively for current Marriott owners for the first 60 days) for the Marco Island property, Marriott Crystal Shores begin Tuesday, June 5, 2007. If you wish to purchase developer inventory, as I have on occasion, I can recommend [deleted], a sales executive at Marriott Vacation Club (General # = 1-800-332-1333). She was my sales rep when I purchased pre-construction at Marriott's Grand Chateau in Las Vegas. Pricing ranges from $18,100 to $127,000+. It seems that Crystal Shores will have various pricing depending on fixed or floating weeks, Gulffront, Gulfside, Gulfview, as well as the usual Platinum Plus, Platinum, Gold, and Silver seasons. All units are dedicated (no lockoffs) 2 or 3 bedroom villas.


----------



## GinaB (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the 411 on this!  We love Marco Island and are interested in hearing the incentives they will be offering.  We have only purchased re-sale and believe that is the best way to go, but I was wondering what amount of points would truly make a developer pre-construction purchase like this worth considering. 

I did see that Dave M and a few others have purchased pre-construction at times.  I would love to hear opinions and thoughts on this.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2007)

Recent personal experience tells me that Marriott don't like negotiating the number of points they give out per week purchased.  To give you an indication of what you can expect I was recently given 325,000 points for buying 2 weeks in Maui (Ocean Front) + 80,000 points for referring myself (40,000 per week) which you should also get as you're already a Marriott owner.  I tried absolutely everything I could think of to get more but they didn't budge (this was corporate in Orlando by the way not Maui Local).  I'd love to hear if anyone has had better luck.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 2, 2007)

Docklander said:


> Recent personal experience tells me that Marriott don't like negotiating the number of points they give out per week purchased.  To give you an indication of what you can expect I was recently given 325,000 points for buying 2 weeks in Maui (Ocean Front) + 80,000 points for referring myself (40,000 per week) which you should also get as you're already a Marriott owner.  I tried absolutely everything I could think of to get more but they didn't budge (this was corporate in Orlando by the way not Maui Local).  I'd love to hear if anyone has had better luck.



They just don't need to give incentives anymore. When I bought my two Mauis, I got over 550k on one, and 450k on the other. The first one was actually an equity upgrade of a GV gold week to a 2BDRM OV unit in 2001. They actually gave me big points on both purchases, and 2 coach tickets to Maui.

Now you're lucky to get anything. Especially the prime resorts that they can sell ten times over.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 2, 2007)

If we wait long enough, opportunity will strike again. Right now, it's a developers(sellers) market, as far as Marriott is concerned. A major economic downturn and/or 911 would put things in the other direction.


----------



## GinaB (Jun 6, 2007)

Has anyone called to find out about the pricing and special incentives for purchasing at Crystal Shores?


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 6, 2007)

*They sent out an e-mail with info*

I'm afraid I deleted it because wasn't interested and the way they put it together was somewhat confusing.  I'm sure you can get it from the sales people at Marriott.


----------



## sandytoes (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are the prices. The info includes week, price and then points on an EOY trade back basis. No incentives. Some week are all ready sold out.

*PRECONSTRUCTION PRICE LIST - *
*Marriott Crystal Shores on Marco Island, Florida*​ 
*2 BEDROOM GULF FRONT*​*

Plat Fixed 1-4 $71,300 110,000
5-6 $76,300 110,000
7 $88,100 110,000
8-10, 14-17 $81,300 110,000
11-13 $86,300 110,000
Plat Plus President’s Day $89,400 125,000
Christmas (51) $89,400 125,000
New Years (52) $98,700 125,000
Platinum Float $79,200 110,000
Gold Float $42,600 90,000
Silver Float $24,200 75,000​ 
2 BEDROOM GULF SIDE​ 
Plat Fixed 1-4 $59,300 110,000
5-6 $63,400 110,000
7 $73,300 110,000
8-10, 14-17 $67,700 110,000
11-13 $71,800 110,000
Plat Plus President’s Day $74,400 125,000
Christmas (51) $74,400 125,000
New Years (52) $82,200 125,000
Platinum Float $65,900 110,000
Gold Float $35,400 90,000
Silver Float $20,100 75,000​ 
​**2 BEDROOM GULF VIEW*​*

Plat Fixed 1-4 $53,600 110,000
5-6 $57,300 110,000
7 $66,200 110,000
8-10, 14-17 $61,100 110,000
11-13 $64,900 110,000
Plat Plus President’s Day $67,200 125,000
Christmas (51) $67,200 125,000
New Years (52) $74,200 125,000
Platinum Float $59,600 110,000
Gold Float $32,100 90,000
Silver Float $18,100 75,000​ 
3 BEDROOM GULF FRONT PENTHOUSE​ 
Plat Fixed 1-4 $99,200 125,000
5-6 $106,200 125,000
7 $122,600 125,000
8-10, 14-17 $113,100 125,000
11-13 $120,100 125,000
Plat Plus Christmas (51) $124,400 135,000
New Years (52) $137,300 135,000
Gold Fixed 18-33, 44-50 $59,400 110,000
Silver Fixed 34-43 $33,800 90,000​*


----------



## Swice (Jun 8, 2007)

*seasons*

I was actually planning on buying, until I saw the price list.

Sales rep sent me the season calendar.  

Basically:    Plat - late fall, winter and early spring
                Gold - late spring and summer (until 3rd week in August)
                Silver - Last week in August through until late fall

Obviously Marriott thinks they can get those prices.   Good for them (and my stock)... but too rich for me since I would not be going to that location every year.    

Also, Sales Rep sent computer rendering of interior.   I can't figure out how to post the photo.    But interior looked very "urban" ... I liked the wall of windows, but furnishings looked more urban condo as opposed to luxury apartment.


----------



## luckydude (Jun 8, 2007)

Could somebody please explain to me what makes Crystal Shores and Marco so special that Marriott feels that people will pay these rediculous prices?   Some people just have too much money.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 8, 2007)

There have been several threads about the pricing and whether the prices are justified. The bottom line is that (1) waterfront properties - almost anywhere - command a huge premium, (2) Marco Island is an upscale location, (3) there are many, many people who have the money to buy such weeks and (4) you can bet Marriott has done a lot of research to determine that it will be successful in selling at the indicated prices.

Thus, as I said in an earlier thread, Marriott is crazy to be asking these prices - _crazy like a fox_!


----------



## sandytoes (Jun 8, 2007)

A correction to my post above . . . some of the weeks offer bonus points for financing . . . the penthouse units do not.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 8, 2007)

luckydude said:


> Could somebody please explain to me what makes Crystal Shores and Marco so special that Marriott feels that people will pay these rediculous prices?   Some people just have too much money.



I don't get it either...but I guess that's why they're making the big bucks and we're here trying to maximize our ownerships.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 9, 2007)

Two years ago we traded from one Starwood property into a 3 bedroom at the Westin St. John.  It was incredible.  I stopped by the sales office to inquire about the 3 bedroom for week 7.  There were two left - $122,000!  I was astounded.

Now two years later, it's official - the world has gone made.  As others have said, they obviously feel they can sell them.  We here are all Marriot owners.  There are plenty of timesharers who think we're crazy because Marriotts were so much more expensive than other, non-branded timeshares.

It still amazes me.  I'm a pretty successful guy but the thought of paying $100,000 for one week is beyond my comprehension.  And this is for preconstruction.  If the usual inflation on a great property takes place here, we're talking $150,000+ for a week!


----------



## Eric (Jun 9, 2007)

Funny you should say that. I was planning on buying a Corvette but I saw the price.





Swice said:


> I was actually planning on buying, until I saw the price list.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok I just got back from Marco/Charter Club Marco Beach next to the future Marriott.  Stayed on the top floor. Beautiful island indeed.
I can buy a CC flex week OF weeks 17-51 for under $8500 and on ebay they sell for $4-5k. Or 2-3 resorts down Eagle's Nest same pricing. Same weeks in winter are $16-22k. Those are some fixed winter weeks. All balcony views are oceanfront gulf. No interiors will not be as fancy but neither is the price. The view is the same.

I am a Marriott owner now but those prices are crazy because I can buy 4 weeks for less than 1 Marriott and I love Marriott. One CC owner has 18 weeks per the staff.


----------



## abouna (Jun 14, 2007)

Those prices are crazy for Marco Island. It is a beautiful place, but unlike Hawaii, the weather is very unpredictable. I have been there many times, most recently last February around President's Week. It was so cold, I couldn't even swim. We were walking on the beach and commenting how bad the people who were paying hundreds of dollars a night to escape the cold had to feel. They couldn't even swim!

At least in Hawaii or Aruba, you are pretty much guaranteed nice weather.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 15, 2007)

So what does Marriott know that we don't?  

Will these prices also double before the project is sold out???!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 15, 2007)

Any info. on how/if they are selling at these prices? Not that I'm interested in buiying, but I am awfully curious because, like many others, the prices just amaze me, esp. given the variability of Florida weather.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 15, 2007)

stevens397 said:


> Will these prices also double before the project is sold out???!!!


History is probably a reasonable guide. Some other resorts with initial preconstruction and recent - not necessarily current - 2BR Platinum Marriott selling prices:
Aruba Ocean $16,900 $31,400
Barony $16,900 $25,900
Beach Place $15,900 $24,500
Grande Ocean $16,900 $35,500
Kauai Beach $18,900 $40,500
Maui Ocean Club $31,700 $46,800
Ocean Pointe $17,900 $33,900
Summit Watch $17,900 $36,900
Some others, such as Cypress Harbour, Grande Vista, Fairway Villas, Timber Lodge and Shadow Ridge, haven't done as well, but Marriott selling prices for all of them have increased.


----------



## gatorray (Jun 16, 2007)

*Astronomic prices at Marco Island Crystal Shores*

Yes folks there are many who are mesmerized by the sight of white beaches, warm air, and a nice tan in the winter so Marriott most assuredly will sell CS over time. My sales contact in Orlando offers 240k points and a 4 course dinner for 2 if we buy now. Only one small catch - you have to finance via Marriott for at least 3 mos. So you put down your 134,000 for your 3 bedroom GF penthouse New Years week and finance the other 3.3k with Marriott and you earn the points that equate to about 2 roundtrip tickets to Hawaii and a week in a Level 6 resort hotel. I've also asked myself if it would pay us to purchase a lesser priced unit at CS in a GOLD season (ends Dec 17th) in a Gulf View for additional trading power for places like Spain, Hawaii, etc. That runs about 32.1k.  Then there is the option suggested by sales: trade-up/exchange a week from your current resort if you want the new location. Naturally that isn't an equal trade even if they both are OF. So I'd have to ante-up more dough for the new one at CS. Well, my GOLD OF at MOW is nice and so is the SILVER OF. Would I gain more trading power with a Marco Island Marriott purchase vs Myrtle Beach?  Anyone have some words of wisdom here?   Ray


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 16, 2007)

89,400 for a PP pres week? Assuming you are at least 50 when you buy it, that's $2980 a week + MF if you live to the ripe old age of 80. Folks I didn't even bother to figure the interest, if you're dumb enough to pay that then you must have had the money buried in a sock in the backyard anyway. I've been to Marco Island, it was a great place to retire when a lot of TWA pilots started going down there in the 60's and 70's. I think its just another overcrowded suburban sprawl with a mediocre beach. By the way I would de4finately suggest bottled water while you are there. Their water supply is one of the worst in Florida. I think Marriott went a bridge too far with this one.
 Jim Freeman


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 18, 2007)

gatorray said:


> Well, my GOLD OF at MOW is nice and so is the SILVER OF. Would I gain more trading power with a Marco Island Marriott purchase vs Myrtle Beach?  Anyone have some words of wisdom here?   Ray



I doubt it would be any better than MOW. I own one, and put it up for rent this year. If my rental opportunities are any indication, MOW must have very good trading power, because I've gotten probably 15 offers to rent. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe some of the Destination Clubs have something to consider after all, especially if Marriott continues to raise prices, lower points, and not guarantee selling prices:

http://www.highcountryclub.com/

These people apparently have a $20,000 TUG special and guarantee to return your entire amount if you ever resign from the 'club'.  I assume the guarantee last only as long as they do.  You don't own anything but a membership and the annual fees are more than Marriott per week, but some of the places have 3 & 4 bdrms!  There's a forum on TUG in case you haven't seen it. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47657

Timesharing is getting more complicated all the time ... as well a pricey.

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 18, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Maybe some of the Destination Clubs have something to consider after all, especially if Marriott continues to raise prices, lower points, and not guarantee selling prices:
> 
> http://www.highcountryclub.com/
> 
> ...



Yes, joining a High Country Club is *MUCH cheaper* than buying a Marco Marriott timeshare. The TUG special is for a one year trial membership only. After one year, you can get a 100% refund or upgrade to a 15 night or 25 night plan.

The 15 night plan costs $30,000 (or $15,000 per week) total and the 25 night plan costs $40,000 (or 13,000 per week).

I just got back from a beachfront unit at the Turks and Caicos and that blows away anything in Marco...trust me I live in South Florida.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 19, 2007)

Assuming that you want to buy a Marriott Crystal Shores on Marco Island, Florida - 2 BEDROOM GULF FRONT - Platinum Float week for $79,200 with a annual dues of $1,000 (at least?).

This works out to be:

lost opportunity (5%) + annual dues / nights of use = nightly fee

$3,960 + $1,000 = $4,960 / 7 = $708.57 PER NIGHT

Wow...for those prices, I would rather rent a room at the Ritz. How is Marriott able to sell these units for these prices?


----------



## Docklander (Jun 19, 2007)

*Out of interest...*

which TS in the T&C did you stay at that was so good? Sorry for momentarily going off topic!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 19, 2007)

Docklander said:


> which TS in the T&C did you stay at that was so good? Sorry for momentarily going off topic!



I was at the High Country Club (a Destination Club) beachfront property.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48763


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Assuming that you want to buy a Marriott Crystal Shores on Marco Island, Florida - 2 BEDROOM GULF FRONT - Platinum Float week for $79,200 with a annual dues of $1,000 (at least?).
> 
> This works out to be:
> 
> ...



Some people look at it as buying only the time they want rather than the entire condo for >$1,000,000. I suppose what they don't look at is the fact that most timeshares depreciate rather than go up in value.


----------



## KCI (Jun 19, 2007)

I am so happy I  bought a 2 bdrm, OF, fixed week, $5,500 unit at Surf Club, a HGVC timeshare, 2 buildings down from what was the Radisson Hotel and is now going to be Marriott's Crystal Shores.  Let's face it folks, the name isn't Marriott but the price was spectacular.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry I brought up DC's in post 24, as it took away from the OP's point, but before you consider purchasing a DC membership, read the following link.  It's probably a deal killer for several reasons:

http://www.highcountryclub.com/membership/Membership_Overview.asp

HCC appears to be the cheapest of the DC's, but they all seem to be private organizations and will not give you any financials without signing a non-disclosure...and that scares me.  Marriott is an open book.  I also don't like the 'two-in, one-out' policy before you get your refund of 80% of the membership fee ... that's after all the guys who have resigned ahead of you!!  And if you want to book July 4th, President's Week, etc., forget it...You need the $60,000 membership fee to get that advantage as the chart shows the cheapie fee has only one 12 month advance on booking 7 nights ... all others only within 90 days before.  The sizes of these places vary from about 600 ft to 5800 sq ft ... and there are only 17 suites for all the members.  Lockoffs - none.  And I don't know if you can hold a private company to the 'in development' and 'future developement' promises.  They look great...just not if you want to spend a 'holiday' anywhere.  If you want 2 or more weeks in a row, be prepared to move.  Finally, if you want to give your week to a friend you need a $60,000 membership.

While I may be talking myself out of a DC, I'm not buying Marco Marriott either!  I'll trade in there with my lockoff instead.   

Brian


----------



## PerryM (Jun 19, 2007)

*What the heck is all that green?*



Dave M said:


> History is probably a reasonable guide. Some other resorts with initial preconstruction and recent - not necessarily current - 2BR Platinum Marriott selling prices:
> Aruba Ocean $16,900 $31,400
> Barony $16,900 $25,900
> Beach Place $15,900 $24,500
> ...



•	Aruba Ocean $16,900 $31,400 Resale=$18,800; *Profit = $1,900*
•	Barony $16,900 $25,900  Resale = $15,500; Loss = $1,400
•	Beach Place $15,900 $24,500 Resale = $14,700; Loss = $1,200
•	Grande Ocean $16,900 $35,500 Resale = *$21,300 Profit = $4,400*
•	Kauai Beach $18,900 $40,500 Resale = $24,300 *Profit = $5,400*
•	Maui Ocean Club $31,700 $46,800 Resale = $28,000 Loss = $3,700
•	Ocean Pointe $17,900 $33,900 Resale = *$20,300 Profit = $2,400*
•	Summit Watch $17,900 $36,900 Resale = *$22,000 Profit = $4,100*

(Resale price is 60% of current selling price)

This does NOT take into account all the Marriott Reward Points that some folks got when they bought direct from Marriott which, in our 5 direct purchases averaged 10% in discounts off that initial price.

Now take into account that the same exact villas can be rented from Marriott for 2 to 3 times the MF and you can easily come to the conclusion that buying from Marriott is not a crazy idea.

This, of course, does not apply to other timeshare developers – you need to analyze them and see.

Will Crystal Shores be a fizzle, a farce, a flop – heck no.  The same exact Marriott Pricing Model will be used to double the final selling price from day 1, pre-construction, prices.

Shake your head all you want – there are lots of baby boomers out there that will buy multiple weeks and not give it a second thought.  Heck there is a rumor that you can book your week 13 months ahead of time with multiple Marriott Crystal Shore weeks – that’s probably what the salesreps are already saying.

So when the next incorrect rumor says that all timeshares are losers you can mark this post a proof that at least one developer has a track record of making a profit, or close to break even, in a 5 year or so outlook.

If you want to take into the lost opportunity of keeping the money and pulling out 5% and keeping in 3% to adjust for inflation giving Uncle Sam something similar, then simply subtract that amount from the HUGE savings of the MF compared to the rental rate that Marriott would charge you.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 20, 2007)

Also- at least some of the price increases are even greater than Dave originally posted, since the selling prices listed aren't necessarily the current selling prices. For ex., while I don't know the current selling prices for Aruba Ocean, I do know that you cannot touch a 2 BR Plat. unit there for $18,800; I'd buy it if you could. They are a few thousand higher on the resale market.

While it is almost scary to think that, in  a few years down the road (ok...more than a few...maybe 5 as Perry suggests) that the original selling price of Marco may seem like a bargain, since history has a way of repeating itself, I agree that Perry will be smugly saying, or at least thinking, "I told you so."


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 18, 2008)

GaryDouglas said:


> If we wait long enough, opportunity will strike again. Right now, it's a developers(sellers) market, as far as Marriott is concerned. A major economic downturn and/or 911 would put things in the other direction.



Not to bring a dead thread back to life, but boy did you hit the nail on the head!

Starwood is selling 2BR platinum plus winter ski weeks for under $45K.
The market has definately changed a bit and some developers recognize it.


Terry


----------



## GaryDouglas (Oct 19, 2008)

GaryDouglas said:


> If we wait long enough, opportunity will strike again. Right now, it's a developers(sellers) market, as far as Marriott is concerned. A major economic downturn and/or 911 would put things in the other direction.


 
I didn't know it would hit so soon, or so hard, but I've watched the pendulum swing enough to predict that it would eventually happen. You don't have to be a rocket scientist...


----------



## bongo (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd be interested in buying direct from Marriott if the prices dropped a bit and/or the incentive was significantly higher than what's been offered in recent months.  I don't see any evidence of this happening...anyone have any thoughts of what we might see along these lines in the coming months?

Thanks!


----------



## m61376 (Oct 19, 2008)

bongo said:


> I'd be interested in buying direct from Marriott if the prices dropped a bit and/or the incentive was significantly higher than what's been offered in recent months.  I don't see any evidence of this happening...anyone have any thoughts of what we might see along these lines in the coming months?
> 
> Thanks!



Interesting question- I've wondered about that too. I also wonder what is happening with the new resorts that were slated to be forthcoming, like the one in Cancun. Any current info.?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 19, 2008)

bongo said:


> I'd be interested in buying direct from Marriott if the prices dropped a bit and/or the incentive was significantly higher than what's been offered in recent months.  I don't see any evidence of this happening...anyone have any thoughts of what we might see along these lines in the coming months?
> 
> Thanks!



Marriott recently stated when it reported its earnings that it would consider slowing developement and increasing purchase incentives before lowering prices. This was discussed on this "Ko'Olina has stopped building" thread.


Terry


----------



## kenny1975 (Nov 6, 2009)

I found this old thread to be interesting...I wonder what Perry thinks now?

Obviously no one forecasted this economy but I don't care where in the world you're looking for a timeshare...$100,000 or more for one week ANYWHERE is crazy no matter how much money you have.

Marriott has learned their lesson with Marco Island.

No offense to anyone who purchased direct on Marco of course...it was just interesting to see this thread now that things have taken such a drastic turn with the economy and the prices of timeshares.

Hind sight is 20/20 right?


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Could it really be the moneywas spent?*



kenny1975 said:


> I found this old thread to be interesting...I wonder what Perry thinks now?
> 
> Obviously no one forecasted this economy but I don't care where in the world you're looking for a timeshare...$100,000 or more for one week ANYWHERE is crazy no matter how much money you have.
> 
> ...



So far Perry's prognostications have been nearly universally wrong. If you went in the opposite direction from his view you may have done OK. I do wonder if he really got in & out unscathed or if it was all bluster. Much of it was really too far out to be believable and the economic crash wiped out anything that may have even had a chance to be true when he was touting it 2-3 years  ago. There were an incredible amount of bad decisions made or it was (hopefully for his wallet) all speculation and he never REALLY did things like spent big bucks on a Wastegate Tower of Terror Penthouse for New Years with the idea of unbelievable value. Then again...


----------



## kjd (Nov 7, 2009)

I think you are starting to see more timeshares on the market due to the bad economy and the fact that end of the year maintenance bills will be coming out shortly.  If someone would like more timeshares it would seem that this is the time to load up.  Without the threat of ROFR and the TS supply increasing daily you will probably see some unheard of deals.

Yesterday, there was a HHI fixed Thanksgiving week (a very good week) selling for $9.95 with no reserve and less than three days to go.  It was at Marriott Shelter Cove.  With maintenance fees estimated at $1,000 you could say that it might even be better to rent tather than purchase.  That's true if you believe that the current situation will never change.  I believe that it will eventually change and that's what makes a market.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting that this thread came back up.  We just got back from Crystal Shores yesterday - what's finished there is absolutely stunning.  The units are gorgeous, upscale ... and the two pools are fantastic.

If I owned there, though, I would be very concerned about the cessation of further development due to the economy, that was announced in the last couple of months.  Like I said, what's there is stunning, but the site needs those other two buildings and the accompanying landscaping to feel complete.  IMO

Eh, price is relative.  I don't care what others pay for their timeshares; and when it comes to what we might pay, it only matters that we can afford it.  Besides, it seems no matter what somebody might pay for a timeshare, somebody else will always come along and say it was too much.  I've seen it happen here on TUG even with $1 resales - "those m/f are too high!"  Crystal Shores prices are high, no doubt, but there are plenty of owners' names etched into the brick walkway around the pool, and we talked with several owners who are very happy with their purchases.

(There's another thread here about our trip there last week that I'll be updating with photos and thoughts early in the week, if anyone is interested.  *kjd*, we took your suggestions from months ago and went to the Pelican Bend and Snook Inn restaurants - excellent!)


----------

